

Is Iceland Poised to Become a Data Center Paradise? - omnibrain
http://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/telecom/internet/iceland-data-center-paradise

======
ColinCera
It's worth noting that Iceland is currently in the midst of a large ongoing
volcanic eruption, its largest eruption in centuries. Large numbers of people
find themselves having to hide indoors to escape dangerous gases depending on
which way the wind blows on any given day.

The current slow-moving eruption and seismic activity is fairly likely to lead
to a catastrophic explosive event and massive flash floods that could destroy
a significant amount of hydroelectric infrastructure.

Doesn't necessarily mean Iceland's not a good place to build huge data
centers, but it's something to keep in mind.

